# Senator Joe (Joseph) Biden



## Green08 (4 October 2008)

Joe Biden is an astute, articulate, committed gentleman - I began this thread which is over due and would like others to contribute.


"Joseph Robinette "Joe" Biden, Jr. (born November 20, 1942) is the senior United States Senator from Delaware. He is both the Democratic vice presidential nominee for the November 2008 election and a candidate for re-election in the U.S. Senate.

Biden was born in Scranton, Pennsylvania and lived there for ten years prior to moving to Delaware. He became an attorney in 1969 and was elected to a county council in 1970. Biden was first elected to the Senate in 1972, and became the fifth-youngest senator in U.S. history. He was re-elected to the Senate in 1978, 1984, 1990, 1996, and 2002, and has served for the sixth-longest period among current senators.

Biden is a long-time member and current chairman of the Foreign Relations Committee. His strong advocacy helped bring about U.S. military assistance and intervention during the Bosnian War. He initially supported the Iraq War, but later proposed resolutions to alter U.S. strategy there. He has served as chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee, dealing with issues related to drug policy, crime prevention, and civil liberties, and led creation of the Violent Crime Control and Law Enforcement Act and Violence Against Women Act. He chaired the Judiciary Committee during the contentious U.S. Supreme Court nominations of Robert Bork and Clarence Thomas.

Biden unsuccessfully sought the Democratic presidential nomination in 1988 and 2008, both times dropping out early in the process. Barack Obama selected Biden to be the Democratic Party nominee for Vice President in the 2008 U.S. election.

Biden was born in Scranton, Pennsylvania, the son of Joseph Robinette Biden, Sr. (1915–2002) and Catherine Eugenia "Jean" Finnegan (born 1918). He was the first of four siblings and is of English heritage on his father's side and Irish heritage on his mother's side. He has two brothers, James Brian Biden and Francis W. Biden, and a sister, Valerie (Biden) Owens.

The Scranton area was in economic decline during the 1950s, and Biden's father could not find enough work.The Biden family moved to Claymont, Delaware, when Biden was 10 years old, and he grew up in suburban New Castle County, Delaware. His father then prospered as a car salesman and the family's circumstances were middle class. One of his grandfathers was a member of the Pennsylvania State Senate. Biden suffered from stuttering through much of his childhood and into his twenties; he overcame it via long hours spent reciting poetry in front of a mirror. Biden attended the Archmere Academy in Claymont, where he was athletically, not academically, oriented and a natural leader among the students. He graduated in 1961.

Biden attended the University of Delaware in Newark, where by his own later description he was a lazy student. He graduated with a Bachelor of Arts with a double major in history and political science in 1965....

A few weeks after the election, Biden's wife and year-old daughter were killed in an automobile accident while Christmas shopping in Hockessin, Delaware on December 18, 1972.(Neilia Biden's station wagon was hit by a tractor-trailer as she pulled out from an intersection; the truck driver was cleared of any wrongdoing.) Biden's two sons, Beau and Hunter, were critically injured in the accident, but both eventually made full recoveries. Biden considered resigning in order to care for them; persuaded not to by Senate Majority Leader Mike Mansfield; he was sworn into office from one of their bedsides. The accident left Biden filled with both anger and religious doubt: "I liked to [walk around seedy neighborhoods] at night when I thought there was a better chance of finding a fight ... I had not known I was capable of such rage ... I felt God had played a horrible trick on me."

Biden began the practice of commuting an hour and a half each day on the train from his home in the Wilmington suburbs to Washington, D.C., which he continues to do. In the aftermath of the accident, he had trouble focusing on work, and appeared to just go through the motions of being a senator. In his memoirs, Biden notes that staffers were taking bets on how long he would last.A single father for five years, Biden left standing orders that he be interrupted in the Senate at any time if his sons called. In remembrance of the accident, Biden does not work on December 18.


Senior Senator
from Delaware 
Incumbent 
Assumed office 
January 3, 1973
Serving with Tom Carper 
Preceded by J. Caleb Boggs​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chairman of the Senate Committee on the Judiciary 
In office
January 4, 1987 – January 3, 1995 
Preceded by Strom Thurmond 
Succeeded by Orrin Hatch​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chairman of the Senate Committee on Foreign Relations 
In office
January 3 – January 20, 2001 
Preceded by Jesse Helms 
Succeeded by Jesse Helms 
In office
June 6, 2001 – January 3, 2003 
Preceded by Jesse Helms 
Succeeded by Dick Lugar 
Incumbent 
Assumed office 
January 4, 2007 
Preceded by Dick Lugar​--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Member of the New Castle County Council 
In office
1970 – 1972​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Born November 20, 1942 (1942-11-20) (age 65)
Scranton, Pennsylvania

Political party       Democratic

Spouse               Neilia Hunter (deceased; m. 1966 – 1972)

                        Jill Tracy Jacobs (m. 1977) 

Children              Joseph Biden III
                        Robert Hunter Biden
                        Naomi Christina Biden
                        Ashley Blazer Biden 

Residence           Wilmington, Delaware 

Alma mater         University of Delawar
                        Syracuse University College of Law 

Profession          Lawyer, Politician 

Religion              Roman Catholic "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Biden

http://biden.senate.gov/


----------



## Green08 (4 October 2008)

IRAQ

"In September of 2007, Sen. Biden made his eighth trip to Iraq and met with Iraqi national leaders in Baghdad, tribal leaders in al Anbar, U.S.officials on the ground and troops to assess the political and military situation firsthand. "

PAKISTAN 

In late February, Sens. Biden, Kerry, and Hagel traveled to Pakistan to monitor the nationwide parliamentary elections, and continued on to Afghanistan, India and Turkey.

DARFUR

Since 2003, Darfur has seen genocide and widespread violence. Sen. Biden has passed numerous pieces of legislation to restore stability in war-torn Sudan. This week he will hear testimony from U.N. and U.S. officials in a Foreign Relations Committee hearing on the continuing crisis in Darfur.

GEORGIA

In mid-August, at the request of Georgian President Mikheil Saakashvili, Senator Biden made a visit to the Republic of Georgia. During his visit, he met with President Saakashvili, Georgian Prime Minister Lado Gurgenidze, Georgian Parliamentary Speaker David Bakradze and U.S. Ambassador to Georgia John Tefft. 
"


----------



## Doris (11 October 2008)

*Biden's Politeness With Palin Is Over*

While Joe Biden talks about the “big issues” the country is facing - the worsening economic crisis, the need for energy independence, the disappearing pensions for American workers – it’s also worth noting that he has changed his tone on Sarah Palin to one that borders on condescension and mockery.

Prior to the debate, Biden said he “respected” Palin and limited his comments to saying “I don’t know much about her” when he spoke publicly. 

Critics and voters: Biden kept his cool and did not come across as arrogant, patronizing, or sexist in their debate. 
He certainly has a different view and tone when looking back on it now.

“Last week I had a debate, at least I think it was a debate, with Governor Palin.” 

On Thursday, Biden said, “Sarah Palin in my debate turned to me – she’s really good – Sarah Palin turned to me and she said ‘Well, I was only in second grade when Senator Biden was elected to the Senate.’ It’s true.”

Biden then wound up a one-liner and pitched it to the audience. “Well, I should have turned to her and said, Sarah, you were in sixth grade the last time John had a good idea.” 

“You can’t change, you can’t change your approach to global warming if, as my opponent said in our debate, and I paraphrase her, she’s not quite sure what causes it,” Biden said to laughs from the audience in Missouri, and continued to impersonate Palin, saying, “'I don’t know how that happens.’ ‘I don’t know where it comes from.’ If you don’t know the cause of the problem, how do you solve it?”

http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2008/10/10/politics/fromtheroad/entry4513864.shtml


----------



## inrodwetrust (11 October 2008)

Now doggone it, Green08, there you go again !

Are you really saying that watching Russian planes fly over Alaska & finally getting a passport last year ain't enough for all the Joe Sixpack's pinup to qualify as Vice Presidential material? :

What about all the Hockey watching?? That's got to count for something! 

And Mooseburgers? you surely haven't had one!

Regards


----------



## Green08 (11 October 2008)

inrodwetrust said:


> Now doggone it, Green08, there you go again !
> 
> Are you really saying that watching Russian planes fly over Alaska & finally getting a passport last year ain't enough for all the Joe Sixpack's pinup to qualify as Vice Presidential material? :
> 
> ...




Seeing as you’re a newbie please forward your comments on Palin to the Thread dedicated to her.  Should you wish to attack me do it with some intelligence.


----------



## Doris (11 October 2008)

inrodwetrust said:


> Now doggone it, Green08, there you go again !
> 
> Are you really saying that watching Russian planes fly over Alaska & finally getting a passport last year ain't enough for all the Joe Sixpack's pinup to qualify as Vice Presidential material? :
> 
> ...




You are a facetious hoot!  Onya!

But - get your facts right!  She saw Russia's *land* - not their planes.  But she's ready for em if she does!  

Wrong thread to say this - but Palin is a personification of an oxymoron. 

I did not call her a moron... Freudian slip 2020...  

 - She is pro-life and loves shootin moose! 

Note her influence on common people - I'm droppin my 'g's...


----------



## Julia (11 October 2008)

Green08 said:


> Seeing as you’re a newbie please forward your comments on Palin to the Thread dedicated to her.  Should you wish to attack me do it with some intelligence.



Green, I don't think Inrodwetrust was attacking you at all.  Rather he/she was mocking Ms Palin's so called attributes.

I found his/her post pretty funny.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 October 2008)

Joe is too old to be a VP.

He thinks slow and talks all about the place.

He snitches other peoples speeches, e.g. that Welsh Labour git's one a few years ago, (can't remember his name, thank God he never got into power)

A VP should be young and vital like Sarah Palin in case something happens to the President, not an old politician whose being paid back for years of sitting on his ass voting his party's way.

gg


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 October 2008)

Joe Biden Blues



> Joe Biden Blues
> 
> Delaware politician on every commission
> A top foreign policy man
> ...




http://www.delawareonline.com/blogs/2008/08/hes-massive-tactician-you-knowand-his.html


----------



## Julia (11 October 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Joe is too old to be a VP.
> 
> He thinks slow and talks all about the place.
> 
> ...



Can't you see the irony in this post when you favour an old bloke like McCain to actually be President???  Time to find a little objectivity, GG.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2008)

Joe Biden on Hardball 9/11/07 [on Iraq]

 Sen Joe Biden *AMERICA HAS NO CREDIBILITY!*

Great line at the 2m15s mark

(A joke he was told to him by his baseball coach at college.) 

George makes three errors at centre field.  Coach takes George off , puts Barry in.

Barry drops an easy ball.   Coach says " What the devil got into you Barry!!??"

Barry says " Coach, George screwed up centrefield so bad that no-one can play it "


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2008)

JOE BIDEN: Asks Petraeus to Rate Iraq on 1-10 Scale

Can anyone imagine that Sarah Palin could Chair such a meeting?


----------



## Doris (12 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> JOE BIDEN: Asks Petraeus to Rate Iraq on 1-10 Scale
> 
> Can anyone imagine that Sarah Palin could Chair such a meeting?




Great show of a 'VP' Biden compared to his tip-toeing patronising of Palin. 
Actually he's treating her as a VP choice in the campaign now. Oh for another - real VP debate!

Petraeus seems very calm and analytical under fire... conscious of consequences - before answering.

That poor ambassador was intimidated by Steely Biden.  He seemed to be in need of some R&R!
Shades of authoritive Couric in her Palin interview - 
... getting him to answer the question! Which would you pick? Where is it? Which one?

It reminded me of Obama chastising McCain that they went into Iraq without a plan. No plan B in their planning...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 October 2008)

Doris said:


> Great show of a 'VP' Biden compared to his tip-toeing patronising of Palin.
> Actually he's treating her as a VP choice in the campaign now. Oh for another - real VP debate!
> 
> Petraeus seems very calm and analytical under fire... conscious of consequences - before answering.
> ...




You are in love Doris,

Wake up.

He's an old time server, plucked from the gallery to make Obama look good and stable.

gg

gg


----------



## Pronto (12 October 2008)

What is it about you Lefties? What's it with all the cut and paste? I'm used to 20/20: he's a compulsive cutter and paster, but why a complete entry from Wikipedia by Green08 on Biden? Much too much, folks...

Biden, of course, is a hack. The good ol' boys who run the Stupid Party (Dems) don't want 'change you can (or even can't) believe in' any more than the Evil Party (Reps) does. 

Biden is there to see that Obama (Mr Glib Empty Suit) doesn't overstep the mark, and that the status quo (for politicians) of both parties is maintained.


----------



## Green08 (12 October 2008)

Pronto, I wanted to establish this thread with facts.  Some people see a link and don't open it I wanted people to read.

I get the feeling you are glued to the TV with all you NRL comments and now the seasons over you're bored.  Hopefully you will absorbed by cricket.

I doubt you've come close to being in negotiations like Biden has with international leaders, your choice of language would indicate to me that you would do a "hack" job if allowed in those situations.  

Why are the Democrats "Stupid"?  A far as intellect goes they leave the Republicans in the dust. Are you saying George Bush is Brilliant?


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2008)

Pronto said:


> ... I'm used to 20/20: he's a compulsive cutter and paster, .....
> 
> Biden is there to see that Obama (Mr Glib Empty Suit) doesn't overstep the mark, and that the status quo (for politicians) of both parties is maintained.






2020hindsight said:


> Joe Biden Blues
> 
> http://www.delawareonline.com/blogs/2008/08/hes-massive-tactician-you-knowand-his.html





here you go Pronto - just for you.  
You'll be pleased to know that Biden has been known to cut and paste as well   

PS Why do I cut and paste (with or without added comment)? - well give me the option of listening to facts on youtube, (or reading them - anywhere),  or to reading questionable contributions to the advance of learning like your post above, I'm guessing I'll choose the former every time. 



> When the man got a mission, got no competition
> He got all his bucks in a row
> *He's a master tactician, you know
> And his hair plugs hardly show*
> ...






> Senator Biden in the past had a transplanted hairline that looked like it was put in by a pop rivet gun back in the 70’s -  a real diplomatic disaster and could have potentially provoked a nuclear conflict.
> 
> But clearly someone did some decent hair transplant repair work on him. So now as long as he’s facing the camera he looks ok.


----------



## Green08 (12 October 2008)

2020 here is a cut, past and mow..




sexy and bald




just don't do this...criminal & offensive


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2008)

lol - cut paste and pray the wind doesn't blow more than a knot or two.  

Anyway I agree with Doris - those youtubes show just how easy he went on Palin in the debate.

Changing tac,  ...  As to whether Biden is a gentleman or not ...
Apparently you only have to be a member of the US Senate to qualify over there. (meaning #9). 

Not the first title that springs to mind when I think of McCain however.  
.  



> gen·tle·man
> –noun, plural -men.
> 1. a man of good family, breeding, or social position.
> ...
> ...




PS pronto, I've deliberately cut and pasted "gentleman" here - mainly to remind gg of the meaning.  
Not that you need to be a gentleman to belong to his "Atilla-the-Hun-had-balls" Party.


----------



## Pronto (12 October 2008)

Stupid Party Vs Evil Party. These are well-known descriptions of the major parties in the US, mainly by people like me that find all political parties either stupid or evil or both. 

The Democrats are collectively seen as intellectually challenged while the Republicans are considered ethically deprived. This seems to fit the present incumbents and candidates reasonably well, one way or another.

If you want to know more on this, just google the four words. Try not to cut and paste the results here, if you can possibly avoid it. Thanks


----------



## Green08 (12 October 2008)

Pronto said:


> Stupid Party Vs Evil Party. These are well-known descriptions of the major parties in the US, mainly by people like me that find all political parties either stupid or evil or both.




So what is your alternative in a logical and helpful way?


----------



## ZzzzDad (17 October 2008)

Green08

You might get a kick out of this one:




Now, you've got to admit that this is FUNNY.

They don't call him the gaffemaster for nothing.


----------



## Green08 (17 October 2008)

LOL ZD!  

This is Why You Need A New President


Funny and Dumb Bush Quotes/Moments




Top 10 Favorite George W. Bush Moments


----------



## basilio (29 September 2020)

xxx


----------



## basilio (3 October 2020)

*Biden: Trump's positive test result is a 'bracing reminder' of the seriousness of coronavirus*

*Joe Biden *is now delivering a campaign speech in Grand Rapids, Michigan, after he tested negative for coronavirus.

The Democratic nominee apologized for his late arrival, saying he wanted to ensure they were “doing everything by the numbers” after the president announced he had contracted coronavirus.

Biden said he received two coronavirus tests this morning, both of which were negative.
“We wanted to make sure everything was clear before I came,” Biden said.
Biden also noted he canceled an event scheduled at one of his Michigan campaign offices, on the advice of health experts.

2:54
  Biden: Trump's diagnosis is a 'bracing reminder' of the seriousness of Covid – video
The nominee offered his prayers to the president and the first lady for a rapid recovery from coronavirus.

“My wife, Jill, and I pray that they’ll make a quick and full recovery,” Biden said.

He went on to say, “This is not a matter of politics. It’s a bracing reminder to all of us that we have to take this virus seriously. It’s not going away automatically.”

Biden encouraged all Americans to take every possible precaution to avoid spreading the virus, including wearing masks, frequently washing their hands and practicing social distancing.








						Trump hospitalized following Covid diagnosis as ex-aide Kellyanne Conway tests positive – as it happened
					

Conway is the seventh person at Rose Garden event announcing Amy Coney Barrett’s supreme court nomination to test positive




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (7 October 2020)

Excellent explanation of what President Biden would offer the US if elected.

_A President Biden would embrace the rule of law and restore public confidence in democratic institutions. He would return a respect for science and expertise to the government. He would stock his administration with competent, qualified, principled individuals. 

He would stand with America’s allies and against adversaries that seek to undermine our democracy. He would work to address systemic injustices. He would not court foreign autocrats or give comfort to white supremacists. 

His focus would be on healing divisions and rallying the nation around shared values. 

He would understand that his first duty, always, is to the American people. _

When they go to the polls this year, voters aren’t just choosing a leader. They’re deciding what America will be. They’re deciding whether they favor the rule of law, how the government will help them weather the greatest economic calamity in generations, whether they want government to enable everyone to have access to health care, whether they consider global warming a serious threat, whether they believe that racism should be treated as a public policy problem.

Mr. Biden isn’t a perfect candidate and he wouldn’t be a perfect president. But politics is not about perfection. It is about the art of the possible and about encouraging America to embrace its better angels.









						Opinion | Elect Joe Biden, America (Published 2020)
					

The former vice president is the leader our nation needs now.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## moXJO (7 October 2020)

Haven't forgotten about documenting bidens lies. I'll have to start dropping some in.


----------



## DB008 (7 October 2020)

Biden 

Normal ear on left and during the recent debate






Hmm...


----------



## dutchie (8 October 2020)

Biden Even More Determined To Not Get COVID After Finding Out He Could Lose Sense Of Smell
October 7th, 2020




15kShares
11.6kSHARE
1.6kSHARE
SHARE
WILMINGTON, DE—While President Donald Trump has told people to not be afraid of the novel coronavirus after becoming infected himself, presidential candidate Joe Biden has become even more terrified of getting sick after learning of one of the symptoms of COVID-19: loss of sense of smell.

“I want airtight seals around this basement!” Biden said as he crouched in the far corner of his basement lair. “Everyone must be screened before getting within 50 feet of me! No exceptions!”
The idea of not being able to smell has shaken Biden to his core, so much so that he’s trying desperately to find a way to get out of the debates so he won't have to be near the recently sick Trump. “Just tell them I now agree with Trump on everything so there’s nothing to debate,” Biden said.
“If I can’t smell, I don’t know what I’ll do,” Biden told reporters as he stood behind plexiglass. “I’d sneak up behind people and... what? I’d have nothing left to live for.”
“What about being president and saving this country?” prompted a staffer in a full biohazard suit.
Biden shook his head. “Nothing left to live for.”


----------



## Miss Hale (9 October 2020)

DB008 said:


> Biden
> 
> Normal ear on left and during the recent debate
> 
> ...




What am I missing? Looks the same to me.


----------



## PZ99 (9 October 2020)

Miss Hale said:


> What am I missing? Looks the same to me.



It's just another dumb conspiracy suggesting the pic on the right was a radio earpiece with third party instructions.

Prepare to be saturated with similar BS theories over the next few weeks


----------



## Miss Hale (9 October 2020)

PZ99 said:


> It's just another dumb conspiracy suggesting the pic on the right was a radio earpiece with third party instructions.
> 
> Prepare to be saturated with similar BS theories over the next few weeks




Well it wouldn't surprise me if he had help of some kind, he was more coherent than usual, but I don't see anything there.


----------



## DB008 (9 October 2020)

PZ99 said:


> It's just another dumb conspiracy suggesting the pic on the right was a radio earpiece with third party instructions.




Your blind

Why do you think Biden wants to do a virtual debate....


----------



## PZ99 (9 October 2020)

DB008 said:


> Your blind
> 
> Why do you think Biden wants to do a virtual debate....



You're daft.

How do you think someone with dementia can partake in a debate and listen to instructions via an earpiece at the same time ?

A virtual debate wasn't Biden's idea - it was the Presidential Debates commission - presumably so they can mute Trump when he gets all stupid and continually interrupts and/or trolls the debate like he did last time.


----------



## dutchie (10 October 2020)

Biden Insists He Won't Reveal His Position On Hair-Sniffing Until After Election
October 9th, 2020




4.8kShares
3.7kSHARE
498SHARE
SHARE
WASHINGTON, D.C.—In a testy exchange with reporters this week Biden refused to reveal his policy position on walking up to random women uninvited and sniffing their hair. After being asked the question several times, he threw up his hands in frustration.

"Look here, man!" he said to the reporters. "If I tell you what I really think about hair-sniffing that will become the story! I'm smarter than that, Jack! Listen to me. I have a plan for hair-sniffing but you aren't gonna know what it is until after I'm elected President. That's only fair."
Republicans pounced on Biden's statements and claimed that he plans to legalize unsolicited sniffing of strangers for the entire country.
One female reporter from CNN continued to press the issue, to which Biden responded by walking up to her and burying his nose in her hair.
"In spite of this uncomfortable incident between me and Mr. Biden, we are still unsure what his actual position is," she later reported. "I call on all our viewers to vote for Biden so we can all find out!"


----------



## Knobby22 (10 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Biden Insists He Won't Reveal His Position On Hair-Sniffing Until After Election
> October 9th, 2020
> View attachment 112888
> 
> ...



Yes, Trump at least revealed his position on pussy grabbing.


----------



## dutchie (11 October 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, Trump at least revealed his position on pussy grabbing.




Biden: 'I Won't Reveal Whether I Plan On Abolishing The Constitution And Establishing A Glorious Communist Utopia Until After I'm Elected'
October 10th, 2020




9.2kShares
7.1kSHARE
948SHARE
SHARE
LAS VEGAS, NV—Joe Biden was asked yet again today if he plans to abolish the Consitution, overthrow Congress, dismiss the Supreme Court, and set up a Communist regime to take their place. Once again, Biden refused to answer the question, saying voters will find out whether he plans to seize the means of production and institute a one-party rule, U.S.S.R.-style.

"Look, if I tell you whether or not I plan to institute a new Communist order, establishing a glorious worker-led revolution that will lead us out of this capitalistic nightmare and into a paradisical utopia, that would become the headline," Biden said. "That would be playing Trump's game. So I'm not going to say whether I support this great idea."
"Don't voters deserve to know this?" asked a concerned reporter.
"No, they don't deserve to know," Biden snapped back. "And you'll be the first thrown into the gulag, bucko, I tell you what. Write that whippersnapper's name down, Kamala."


----------



## dutchie (12 October 2020)

Joe Biden:  "Voters should get a say in who the next Supreme Court nominee is."

Joe Biden: "Voters should not get to know whether I would pack the Supreme Court".


----------



## dutchie (12 October 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, Trump at least revealed his position on pussy grabbing.




Wonder what Bidens' position on child touching is?


----------



## sptrawler (12 October 2020)

PZ99 said:


> - presumably so they can mute Trump when he gets all stupid and continually interrupts and/or trolls the debate like he did last time.



Trump must be watching our ABC current affairs shows, for training purposes. 😂


----------



## dutchie (13 October 2020)

Glad to hear Joe is running for the Senate.


----------



## PZ99 (13 October 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Trump must be watching our ABC current affairs shows, for training purposes. 😂



Leigh Sales would be a good mentor for sure.


----------



## macca (13 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Wonder what Bidens' position on child touching is?





I am astonished that anyone could think that this is acceptable behaviour for any man let alone the POTUS

His actions are disgusting, how come this is not viral ?

I somehow think that if Trump did that it would be headlines throughout the world

What a grub


----------



## sptrawler (13 October 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, some billionaires are taking the Fed Government to court to stop it. True. Trouble is it isn't working but it is a great signal that things have to change.
> 
> There are other options that can also be used. Taxes that favour local manufacturing.  Building infrastructure to reduce costs of manufacturers e.g. road and rail networks, power subsidies, an organization like the CSIRO to work with companies to improve competitiveness and scientific knowledge, work with the world to punish China and multinationals when they go out of line. Ensuring high tech industries do not operate in China. This is just top of the head. I am sure there are smart people in the USA who could work out other ways.
> 
> We in Australia could do this also.





macca said:


> I am astonished that anyone could think that this is acceptable behaviour for any man let alone the POTUS
> 
> His actions are disgusting, how come this is not viral ?
> 
> ...



Our local cheer squad will be able to explain.


----------



## dutchie (13 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Wonder what Bidens' position on child touching is?




The parents of those girls must be feeling sick, guilty and angery.


----------



## basilio (15 October 2020)

*Belief Joe Biden will win drives shift in US stock purchases *
Investors move into renewables and other sectors that could benefit from ‘blue wave’ victory








						Belief Joe Biden will win drives shift in US stock purchases
					

Investors move into renewables and other sectors that could benefit from ‘blue wave’ victory




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## satanoperca (15 October 2020)

macca said:


> I am astonished that anyone could think that this is acceptable behaviour for any man let alone the POTUS
> 
> His actions are disgusting, how come this is not viral ?
> 
> ...



Fake news, generated content.


----------



## moXJO (15 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Fake news, generated content.



Is it doctored video?
This is opinion not fact.


----------



## moXJO (15 October 2020)

basilio said:


> *Belief Joe Biden will win drives shift in US stock purchases *
> Investors move into renewables and other sectors that could benefit from ‘blue wave’ victory
> 
> 
> ...



Stock market is terrible at predictions when told through the media.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...ready-picked-the-next-us-president-2016-08-29

*The market appears to have decided not only that [Hillary] Clinton will win, but that it won’t be close,” David Woo, a strategist at Bank of America Merrill Lynch, said in a report distributed Monday. “Investors like landslide victories.”*

Watching the swing states will be where its at.
I have Biden ahead.  Its genuinely hard to make out if its a landslide to Biden or if Trump takes it. Some of the further left dems place Biden as an out of touch boomer that is similar to Trump. But they will vote Biden to get Trump out.

Trumps base however is energised to vote. But I'm not sure the numbers will push him over the line.


----------



## macca (15 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Fake news, generated content.




If so, why is it still on Youtube, surely the Democrats would have contacted them and insisted it was false news and it be removed.

I hope you are right, that young girl might be 10 or so and she is already a member of the Metoo club

I assume she has some connection with Biden, perhaps even his granddaughter or such, I certainly hope not for her sake.

If someone did that to my granddaughter I would be taking it straight to the cops


----------



## satanoperca (15 October 2020)

At Macca and MoXJO, if it is correct and nake fake, then this would allow Chump to win, but why has his campaign team not reacted?

MoXJO, you talk about conspiracy theories.

So I tracked down what seems to be the real footage









						Senate Ceremonial Swearing-In with Vice President Biden
					

Vice President Biden held a ceremonial swearing-in ceremony with newly-elected and re-elected senators. The event happens at the start of each Congress in the Old Senate Chamber. The official swearing-in ceremony took place earlier in the Senate chambers on the opening day of the 114th Congress.




					www.c-span.org
				




Again could be fake, look around 1.21, but if I was a photographer at the swear in, a photo of him doing what you think he was doing would set me up for retirement.

An look at his thumb.


----------



## moXJO (15 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> At Macca and MoXJO, if it is correct and nake fake, then this would allow Chump to win, but why has his campaign team not reacted?
> 
> MoXJO, you talk about conspiracy theories.
> 
> ...




It happens 1h 21min and 20ish seconds in.
There are fake photos of Biden holding a women's breasts from behind when he is actually holding her waist. Still creepy though. 
Multiple times he has sniffed or invaded women's personal space.

He was pinged by a Secret service member for touching staff. Documents were shredded when asked for the incident report under freedom of information. 

There are numerous reports, videos and photos of him being a slimebag.  He actually stole his wife from a guy that helped him get elected to senate. Then made up this huge fake story of how he and his wife met. According to the husband that still supports him. Also photos that disprove Bidens bs.

There's also lies about where he attended school and his grades. 

There are now Documents out showing problems with his story with Ukraine. That needs more verification. Got his son on the crack pipe making a porno with that data dump as well. That whole thing looks a bit suss at the moment. Possibly dirt trap hack.

The guy is a US senator through and through though.


----------



## dutchie (15 October 2020)

This is very damning for Biden.


*Twitter boss Jack Dorsey APOLOGIZES after Trump threatened to remove Facebook and Twitter protections after they blocked story about Biden meeting son Hunter's Ukraine partners – but White House spokeswoman’s account is locked for sharing it*

*Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey appeared to step back from the social media giant's restrictions on an article about VP Joe Biden on Wednesday night*
*Dorsey apologized and called some of the company's actions in banning the sharing of the New York Post article 'unacceptable'*
* It came after Trump had threatened to repeal a law that grants the platform protections from the content its users' post*
*The president blasted Twitter and Facebook as 'terrible' as he made the threat *
*Earlier in the evening, Twitter locked the personal account of White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany *
*She had shared  the NY Post story which claims Joe Biden met with Ukrainian businessman Vadym Pozharskyi *
*Months after the alleged meeting, Biden - who was VP at the time- pressured Ukrainian officials to fire a prosecutor who was investigating Pozharskyi *
*If true, it represents a huge conflict of interest and possible law break, given Biden's son Hunter was being paid $50,000-a-month by Pozharskyi's firm *
*The Post published its story on Wednesday with screenshots of the emails*
*The Biden campaign claimed no meeting showed up Biden’s official schedule on the dates he was alleged to have met with the businessman *









						Twitter APOLOGIZES after Trump threatened to remove protections
					

Facebook and Twitter said on Wednesday it is 'reducing circulation' of the NY Post story which claims Joe Biden met with a Ukrainian businessman while he was Vice President.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## dutchie (15 October 2020)

Gregg Jarrett

@GreggJarrett

Let me get this straight: The NY Times can post to Twitter & Facebook its story on Trump’s taxes based on unnamed sources and documents it won’t produce. But the NY Post cannot post its story on Biden based on documents it produced. Confused? Don’t be. It’s political censorship.


----------



## satanoperca (15 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> View attachment 113108
> 
> Gregg Jarrett
> @GreggJarrett
> ...



Do you have rosed coloured eyewear.


----------



## satanoperca (15 October 2020)

*"She had shared the NY Post story which claims Joe Biden met with Ukrainian businessman Vadym Pozharskyi* "

Damning evidence.



*Dorsey apologized and called some of the company's actions in banning the sharing of the New York Post article 'unacceptable'*
Must mean something?



*Earlier in the evening, Twitter locked the personal account of White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany*
They are a company, not the police, big deal.


Cannot even be bothered going through the rest of your crap.

*Can Chump, the billionaire share his tax returns?*


----------



## DB008 (15 October 2020)

Once again, Jimmy Dore gets it spot on. Well worth watching this one



*Social Media CENSORING Hunter Biden Article!*


​


----------



## PZ99 (15 October 2020)

Sounds like utegate to me


----------



## satanoperca (15 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> View attachment 113108
> 
> Gregg Jarrett
> @GreggJarrett
> ...



You are correct, it is just censorship you do not align to, hence why you disagree.


----------



## macca (15 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> At Macca and MoXJO, if it is correct and nake fake, then this would allow Chump to win, but why has his campaign team not reacted?
> 
> MoXJO, you talk about conspiracy theories.
> 
> ...




He is a very "handy" fellow isn't he, he had one arm around the blond teenager holding her close to his body while the other hand went walkabout.

Judging by the reaction of the little girl, he touched something that she did not think was right.

Thanks for the links, I have seen enough, him and Bill Clinton would have got on well


----------



## moXJO (16 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> *"She had shared the NY Post story which claims Joe Biden met with Ukrainian businessman Vadym Pozharskyi* "
> 
> Damning evidence.
> 
> ...



It is a big deal. If Twitter gets labelled a publisher then they have to abide by a whole bunch of rules. Pretty sure they will be open to lawsuits, defamation. You cannot choose what you want to print if its the truth. You can edit out lies to a degree. 
Otherwise you are deemed a publisher or some crap. Too late to look it up.


Biden had denied he met so he is caught in a lie if the story is true.


----------



## moXJO (16 October 2020)

I'm a bit suss on how that story came out though.


----------



## DB008 (16 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> I'm a bit suss on how that story came out though.




How so?

*Smoking-gun email reveals how Hunter Biden introduced
Ukrainian businessman to VP dad*​

Hunter Biden introduced his father, then-Vice President Joe Biden, to a top executive at a Ukrainian energy firm less than a year before the elder Biden pressured government officials in Ukraine into firing a prosecutor who was investigating the company, according to emails obtained by The Post.​​The never-before-revealed meeting is mentioned in a message of appreciation that Vadym Pozharskyi, an adviser to the board of Burisma, allegedly sent Hunter Biden on April 17, 2015, about a year after Hunter joined the Burisma board at a reported salary of up to $50,000 a month.​​“Dear Hunter, thank you for inviting me to DC and giving an opportunity to meet your father and spent [sic] some time together. It’s realty [sic] an honor and pleasure,” the email reads.​​An earlier email from May 2014 also shows Pozharskyi, reportedly Burisma’s No. 3 exec, asking Hunter for “advice on how you could use your influence” on the company’s behalf.​​The blockbuster correspondence — which flies in the face of Joe Biden’s claim that he’s “never spoken to my son about his overseas business dealings” — is contained in a massive trove of data recovered from a laptop computer.​





*The computer was dropped off at a repair shop in Biden’s home state of Delaware in April 2019, according to the store’s owner.*​​*Other material extracted from the computer includes a raunchy, 12-minute video that appears to show Hunter, who’s admitted struggling with addiction problems, smoking crack while engaged in a sex act with an unidentified woman, as well as numerous other sexually explicit images.*​​*The customer who brought in the water-damaged MacBook Pro for repair never paid for the service or retrieved it or a hard drive on which its contents were stored, according to the shop owner, who said he tried repeatedly to contact the client.*​​*The shop owner couldn’t positively identify the customer as Hunter Biden, but said the laptop bore a sticker from the Beau Biden Foundation, named after Hunter’s late brother and former Delaware attorney general.*​​*Photos of a Delaware federal subpoena given to The Post show that both the computer and hard drive were seized by the FBI in December, after the shop’s owner says he alerted the feds to their existence.*​​



​But before turning over the gear, the shop owner says, he made a copy of the hard drive and later gave it to former Mayor Rudy Giuliani’s lawyer, Robert Costello.​​Steve Bannon, former adviser to President Trump, told The Post about the existence of the hard drive in late September and Giuliani provided The Post with a copy of it on Sunday.​​Less than eight months after Pozharskyi thanked Hunter Biden for the introduction to his dad, the then-vice president admittedly pressured Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko and Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk into getting rid of Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin by threatening to withhold a $1 billion US loan guarantee during a December 2015 trip to Kiev.​​“I looked at them and said: I’m leaving in six hours. If the prosecutor is not fired, you’re not getting the money,” Biden infamously bragged to the Council on Foreign Relations in 2018.​​“Well, son of a bitch. He got fired.”​​Shokin has said that at the time of his firing, in March 2016, he’d made “specific plans” to investigate Burisma that “included interrogations and other crime-investigation procedures into all members of the executive board, including Hunter Biden.”​​Joe Biden has insisted that the US wanted Shokin removed over corruption concerns, which were shared by the European Union.​




















						Smoking-gun email reveals how Hunter Biden introduced Ukrainian businessman to VP dad
					

Hunter Biden introduced his father, then-Vice President Joe Biden, to a top executive at a Ukrainian energy firm less than a year before the elder Biden pressured government officials in Ukraine in…




					nypost.com
				




​


----------



## dutchie (16 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Do you have rosed coloured eyewear.




Peter Imanuelsen

@PeterSweden7

In last 24h Twitter has: 
- Banned the NY Post story
- Censored official gov website 
- Locked out White House Press Secretary 
- Locked out official Trump campaign 
- Locked out NY Post 
- Locked out pundits like Jack Posobiec

 All to protect Joe Biden
 This is election interference

4:32 AM · Oct 16, 2020·Twitter for Android


----------



## dutchie (16 October 2020)




----------



## moXJO (16 October 2020)

DB008 said:


> How so?
> 
> *Smoking-gun email reveals how Hunter Biden introduced
> Ukrainian businessman to VP dad*​
> ...




The computer repair story sounds bogus.


----------



## dutchie (16 October 2020)

These are the people Joe supports.


----------



## satanoperca (16 October 2020)

Are, explains everything, these people


----------



## IFocus (16 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> The computer repair story sounds bogus.





Wouldn't be surprised its all true but by current low standards set by Trump no big deal, nothing to see here keep moving.


----------



## dutchie (18 October 2020)

Looks like Joe has been extremely lucky with his investments or his Daddy was very rich or he diligently saved his Senate salary or ????





James Woods

@RealJamesWoods

Joe Biden has been in politics for 47 years. This is his house...




4:19 AM · Oct 18, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## satanoperca (18 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Looks like Joe has been extremely lucky with his investments or his Daddy was very rich or he diligently saved his Senate salary or ????
> 
> 
> View attachment 113226
> ...



At least he declares his tax returns.


----------



## satanoperca (18 October 2020)

See Chump is getting more desperate.

Can't build a wall, the greatest wall ever in 4 years, now :
"Lock up the Bidens. Lock up Hillary," Trump declared at a rally in Macon, Georgia, stoking the crowd that chanted "lock him up" in favour of the Democratic candidate's imprisonment. "

We Chump you have had 4 years to do something, as you havn't, shut up please, you are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## bellenuit (19 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Looks like Joe has been extremely lucky with his investments or his Daddy was very rich or he diligently saved his Senate salary or ????
> 
> 
> View attachment 113226
> ...





*Eric Trump tried to make Biden look corrupt by sharing a picture of a palatial house he claims the Democrat lives in — but Biden sold it 24 years ago*

*








						Eric Trump tried to make Biden look corrupt by sharing a picture of a palatial house he claimed the Democrat lives in — but Biden sold it 24 years ago
					

Eric Trump on Saturday tweeted an image of an imposing property he described as “Joe Biden’s house” while insinuating that the Democratic presidential nominee was corrupt. “The salary of a U.S. Senator is $US174,000 per year. This is Joe Biden’s house…. seems legit,” tweeted Trump, who is...




					www.businessinsider.com.au
				



*


----------



## satanoperca (19 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Looks like Joe has been extremely lucky with his investments or his Daddy was very rich or he diligently saved his Senate salary or ????
> 
> 
> View attachment 113226
> ...



Come in sucker.


----------



## basilio (19 October 2020)

Isn't it just fascinating...

Eric Trump tries to make Joe Biden look crooked with a trumped up bit of lying xhit that takes milliseconds to expose.
Meanwhile Dutchie and 20million other Trump camp followers  swallow the Koolaid,  copy it across the net  with glee - and then never, ever have the courage to acknowledge  it was just a another lying smear from a family of conmen desperate to stay out of a long  well deserved strech in the Big house.

It is what is .


*Eric Trump tried to make Biden look corrupt by sharing a picture of a palatial house he claimed the Democrat lives in — but Biden sold it 24 years ago*








						Eric Trump tried to make Biden look corrupt by sharing a picture of a palatial house he claimed the Democrat lives in — but Biden sold it 24 years ago
					

Eric Trump on Saturday tweeted an image of an imposing property he described as “Joe Biden’s house” while insinuating that the Democratic presidential nominee was corrupt. “The salary of a U.S. Senator is $US174,000 per year. This is Joe Biden’s house…. seems legit,” tweeted Trump, who is...




					www.businessinsider.com.au


----------



## satanoperca (19 October 2020)

basilio said:


> Meanwhile Dutchie and 20million other Trump camp followers  swallow the Koolaid,  copy it across the net  with glee[/URL]



Dutchie and Chump supporters have never lie about one thing, they never said they had intelligence.


----------



## moXJO (19 October 2020)

His beach house.





His main residence.
As far as I know.

What was the argument?


----------



## DB008 (20 October 2020)

*Director Of National Intelligence Confirms Hunter Biden Laptop ‘Not Part Of Some Russian Disinformation Campaign’*​

​John Ratcliffe, Director of National Intelligence, told Fox Business on Monday morning that Hunter Biden’s laptop was not part of a Russian disinformation campaign despite the media’s attempts to claim otherwise.​​Fox Business host Maria Bartiromo pressed Ratcliffe about claims from House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff, who made repeated false claims during the Russia investigation, that the news surrounding the laptop was Russian disinformation.​​“Is this Russian disinformation, director?” Bartiromo asked.​​Ratcliffe responded, “So, Maria it’s funny that some of the people that complained the most about intelligence being politicized are the ones politicizing intelligence and unfortunately in this case, it is Adam Schiff, the chairman of the House Intelligence Committee, who as you pointed out on Friday said that the intelligence community believes that Hunter Biden’s laptop and e-mails on it are part of some Russian disinformation campaign.”​​“Let me be clear, the intelligence community doesn’t believe that because there is no intelligence that supports that and we shared no intelligence with chairman Schiff or any other member of Congress that Hunter Biden’s laptop is part of some Russian disinformation campaign,” he continued. “It’s simply not true.”​​Ratcliffe said that Schiff “wants anything against his preferred political candidate to be deemed as not real and is using the intelligence community, or attempting to use the intelligence community, to say there’s nothing to see here.”​​“Don’t drag the intelligence community into this,” Ratcliffe continued. “Hunter Biden’s laptop is not part of some Russian disinformation campaign and I think it’s clear the American people know that.”​​The segment comes after the New York Post published a series of explosive reports last week outlining alleged emails that came from a laptop that was dropped off at a computer repair store in Delaware last April. The person who brought the laptop into the store never paid for service and never retrieved the device and, the store owner, after inspecting the device, turned it over to federal law enforcement officials. The store owner also claims to have made a copy of the device’s hard drive, which he later turned over to an attorney.​​​The New York Post’s first report stated:​​


> The never-before-revealed meeting is mentioned in a message of appreciation that Vadym Pozharskyi, an adviser to the board of Burisma, allegedly sent Hunter Biden on April 17, 2015, about a year after Hunter joined the Burisma board at a reported salary of up to $50,000 a month.​






> “Dear Hunter, thank you for inviting me to DC and giving an opportunity to meet your father and spent [sic] some time together. It’s realty [sic] an honor and pleasure,” the e-mail reads.​






> An earlier e-mail from May 2014 also shows Pozharskyi, reportedly Burisma’s No. 3 exec, asking Hunter for “advice on how you could use your influence” on the company’s behalf.​



​​“The Post noted that the revelation comes after Biden has repeatedly denied speaking with his son, Hunter Biden, about his overseas business dealings,” The Daily Wire reported. “Fox News host Tucker Carlson released a picture last year of Joe Biden playing golf with his son and his son’s business partner, Devon Archer, who also served on Burisma’s board.”​


https://www.dailywire.com/news/brea...-part-of-some-russian-disinformation-campaign


.​


----------



## dutchie (20 October 2020)

The MSM, FB and Twitter have spent a lot of energy trying to silence the Bidens' corruption, instead of investigating whether it is true or not.
The only conclusion you can come to from their actions is that the claims are true.

 US foreign policy will be highly compromised under the Bidens (Democrats).


----------



## dutchie (20 October 2020)

Biden Offers Anyone Who Votes For Him A Seat On The Supreme Court
October 19th, 2020




SHARE
SHARE
SHARE
_Brought to you by_




WASHINGTON, D.C.—Biden is being criticized for buying votes after he unveiled a new plan to give anyone who votes for him a seat on the Supreme Court.
"Anyone who votes for me will be appointed to the highest court in the land," he said in a speech Monday to seven riveted rally attendees. "One vote = one seat. It's that simple. That's how it used to be in my day. We'd gather around in the town square and everyone would vote on whether to allow a new general store or saloon. The person who got outvoted, well, they got run out of town on the back of a goat. It was a real hoot. Gosh, I miss those days."
Many say this is a clear case of court-packing. Not so fast, says the media. "Actually, this is just court rebalancing," wrote every single journalist on Twitter simultaneously. "See, conservatives have gotten more picks in recent years, so adding 60-70 million seats to the Supreme Court is just correcting an imbalance."
Since Biden is up in the polls, the Supreme Court has begun renovating its building to accommodate the new justices, with SCOTUS annexing Newfoundland to house them all.


----------



## dutchie (20 October 2020)

The future leader of the current most powerful country in the world....


----------



## dutchie (20 October 2020)

Hey Joe, antifa is just an idea....


----------



## dutchie (21 October 2020)

Biden is in his mothers basement, with his Primary teacher, learning how to read.

He just finished his A and B words and will struggle to get to the Z's before the debate.


----------



## DB008 (21 October 2020)

Don't know if this is true....but....


*Revolver Exclusive: Inside Source Alleges Underage Photos Found On Hunter’s Laptop
Were of a Member of The Biden Family*​
Hunter Biden is facing accusations that his laptop includes numerous suggestive images of underage girls, Rudy Giuliani announced on Newsmax TV Tuesday night. Rudy Giuliani also broke the news that a text message between Hunter and Joe indicates potentially nefarious activity, including Facetiming naked, between Hunter and an unnamed 14-year-old girl.​​Giuliani said he had turned over evidence to Delaware State Police for possible investigation.​​Giuliani has not revealed any of the images, even in a censored form, and _Revolver_ has not been able to confirm their existence. A source close to the matter, though, who claims to have seen the images on Hunter’s laptop, told _Revolver_ that about one-third of the images are of the same underage girl. Some of the images are topless, while in others she is shown in suggestive positions with Hunter himself.​​*Remarkably, while Giuliani has not alleged this, Revolver’s source claimed that the illicit photos on Hunter’s laptop were of a member of the Biden family.*​​The _New York Post_, which also has a copy of Hunter’s hard drive, has already reported that the laptop has a vast trove of sexual videos and images. Giuliani’s claim, though, is the first public allegation that these materials could be criminal in nature.​​If true, Giuliani’s allegations would confirm earlier reporting by _Revolver_. Last week, _Revolver_ noted that when the FBI took possession of Hunter’s laptop, the agent who retrieved it was named Joshua Wilson. That is the same name as a long-time child pornography investigator with the FBI.​

https://www.revolver.news/2020/10/hunter-laptop-rudy-giuliani-underage-biden-family-member/​

Also


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

How do we know it is Bidens harddrive?


----------



## DB008 (21 October 2020)




----------



## dutchie (21 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> How do we know it is Bidens harddrive?



Why is that important? It obviously is his, because other people have said it is.


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Why is that important? It obviously is his, because other people have said it is.



I assume that is satire!  😷 

Can you help me out?  🆘 

Can you use emojis so I can understand the tone of your statements? I am simple and any communication tool helps me better understand.


----------



## dutchie (21 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> I assume that is satire!
> 
> Can you help me out?
> 
> Can you use emojis so I can understand the tone of your statements. I am simple and any communication tool helps me better understand.



No it is not. He is guilty.


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

Ah, read the wrong, based on what, he said, you said, the lynch mob.


----------



## dutchie (21 October 2020)

Absolutely what everyone that matters is saying.


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> No it is not. He is guilty.





dutchie said:


> Absolutely what everyone that matters is saying.



This is becoming a little boring, can go play with a 4 year old.

Who is everyone, define. Are you able to? Or are you just another part of the swamp.

Or I can put it more simply for you "Provide some creditable evidence that can be used in court"


----------



## dutchie (21 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Or I can put it more simply for you "Provide some creditable evidence that can be used in court"




Give me a break. Why do I need to do that?


----------



## basilio (21 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Give me a break. Why do I need to do that?




Come on SP.  Ditchie has been totally open about his postings. He has* never *bothered to fact check them.  As long as someone, somewhere writes something that supports Trump and trashes Biden/the Democrats/ anyone who is against Trump he will post it and support it .

It is what it is. There is no pretence at factual  evidence based discussions on this topic.  (Dutchie might be able to hold factual conversations on other topics. But really who cares ? )


----------



## dutchie (21 October 2020)

basilio said:


> Come on SP.  Ditchie has been totally open about his postings. He has* never *bothered to fact check them.  As long as someone, somewhere writes something that supports Trump and trashes Biden/the Democrats/ anyone who is against Trump he will post it and support it .
> 
> It is what it is. There is no pretence at factual  evidence based discussions on this topic.  (Dutchie might be able to hold factual conversations on other topics. But really who cares ? )




So I will ask you too.

Why do I have to ...  "Provide some creditable evidence that can be used in court"   ?


----------



## basilio (21 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> So I will ask you too.
> 
> Why do I have to ...  "Provide some creditable evidence that can be used in court"   ?




Dutchie forget "creditable evidence that can be used in court".  You could just start with anything that is remotely true. (and  maybe by sheer randomness  some of your stuff has a scintilla of truth.)

But you  have repeatedly made it  clear that you have no interest whatsoever in any accuracy of what you post. 

End of story..


----------



## moXJO (21 October 2020)

If there is video evidence, then its a bit hard to deny. From what I understand he was smoking crack and making his own sex tape. 
Its not that far of a stretch to say there are questionable materials on such a person's hard drive. 

In saying that,  Giuliani isn't the most trusted source. Its possible the info was hacked, planted and then fed to Giuliani. Have to wait and see what comes out. Timing seems to be to change swing voters opinions. Biden has had a bad week and caught out lying a few times.


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Give me a break. Why do I need to do that?



You keep making statements without evidence. How hard is it for you to understand this concept?


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> If there is video evidence, then its a bit hard to deny. From what I understand he was smoking crack and making his own sex tape.
> Its not that far of a stretch to say there are questionable materials on such a person's hard drive.
> 
> In saying that,  Giuliani isn't the most trusted source. Its possible the info was hacked, planted and then fed to Giuliani. Have to wait and see what comes out. Timing seems to be to change swing voters opinions. Biden has had a bad week and caught out lying a few times.




Really, again, *IF* there is video evidence, well f---king show it.

You continue to make assumptions, assumptions make an arse out of people, you are presenting to be an arse----le.

So any argument or position you present after this is irrelevant.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Really, again, *IF* there is video evidence, well f---king show it.
> 
> You continue to make assumptions, assumptions make an arse out of people, you are presenting to be an arse----le.
> 
> So any argument or position you present after this is irrelevant.



I will defend Moxjo here. He did say Guilliane is untrustworthy and just made a statement of fact but just as you say no evidence.
In my view this smear is last throw of the dice by the Russia to keep Trump in power eagerly being pushed by some unsavoury characters.


----------



## moXJO (21 October 2020)

A lot of allegations of thousands of images of child pr0n on his computer are apparently false.

The rumours seem to stem from this as far as I know.
This is the alleged convo between Biden and hunter:






Share
Tweet




_AP Photo/Visar Kryeziu_
On Tuesday night, former New York Mayor Rudy Giuliani went public about “very, very sensitive” text messages allegedly detailing Hunter Biden’s abuse of teenage girls and sordid financial deals which Giuliani claimed to have turned over to Delaware State Police. The texts appear to implicate Democratic nominee Joe Biden in covering up his son’s alleged sexual abuse and in taking part in some of Hunter Biden’s deals.


Hunter Biden allegedly sent the text messages to his father. In the messages, he allegedly accused his sister-in-law and former lover, Hallie Biden, of telling Hunter’s therapist that he was sleeping with a 14-year-old girl.
The text messages Giuliani revealed to Newsmax read as follows:

*Joe Biden:* This is [name of 14-year-old girl redacted] right

*Hunter Biden: *She told my therapist that I was sexually inappropriate with [name of 14-year-old girl redacted] when she says that I facetime naked with her and the reason I can’t have her out to see me is because I’ll walk around naked smoking crack talking [redacted] girls on face time. When she was pressed she said that [the unnamed 14-year-old girl] never said anything like that but the bottom line is that I created and caused
*Hunter Biden: *A very unsafe environment for the kids.
*Hunter Biden:* If it stopped there I would let it go
*Hunter Biden:* But then [redacted] friend [redacted] sober coach.




satanoperca said:


> Really, again, *IF* there is video evidence, well f---king show it.
> 
> You continue to make assumptions, assumptions make an arse out of people, you are presenting to be an arse----le.
> 
> So any argument or position you present after this is irrelevant.



I posted a pick of him jacking crack. Its already been seen by authorities. You will have to be satisfied with pornhub till a copy comes out.


----------



## moXJO (21 October 2020)

And that's assuming the data on the laptop hasn't been compromised or an outright fake.


----------



## DB008 (21 October 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> In my view this smear is last throw of the dice by the Russia to keep Trump in power eagerly being pushed by some unsavoury characters.





*FBI and DOJ do not believe Hunter Biden laptop part of Russian disinformation campaign*​
​Federal law enforcement agencies do not believe the contents on Hunter Biden's laptop are part of a foreign election interference effort.​​"1) FBI & DOJ concur w/ Ratcliffe that Hunter Biden's laptop & the emails in question weren't part of a Russian disinformation campaign," Fox News producer Sean Langille tweeted Tuesday evening. "2) The FBI DOES have possession of the Hunter Biden laptop in question." He said it was first reported by Fox News's Justice Department producer Jake Gibson.​​A federal law enforcement official confirmed the report with the _Washington Examiner_.​​Separately, Langille tweeted that Fox News anchor Martha MacCallum "is told by a Federal Law Enforcement Official that the emails are 'authentic.' And that the laptop may have not been looked at right away when it was received."​​The laptop controversy, which Trump has signaled he plans to bring up during the final debate Thursday against Hunter Biden's father, former Vice President Joe Biden, threatens to shake up an election contest that is now only two weeks away.​​Since the release of some emails to the _New York Post _last week, many Democrats and former intelligence officials have speculated that the contents of the hard drive cannot be trusted.​​"We’ve got to get the attorney general to act. He’s got to act. And he’s got to act fast. He’s got to appoint somebody. This is major corruption, and this has to be known about before the election," President Trump said on _Fox & Friends_ Tuesday morning.​​The trove of emails and photos first published by the _New York Post_ last week contained insights into Biden's foreign business dealings, including one deal that seemed to imply a payoff to his father.​​The reporting includes an email that purportedly talks about Biden setting up a meeting between a senior official at the Ukrainian energy firm Burisma, where he worked, and his father while the elder Biden was vice president. Joe Biden's campaign has denied that such a meeting took place based on "Biden’s official schedules from the time" but only as it was described in the _New York Post_.​​So far, neither the Biden campaign nor Hunter Biden has denied any other element of the emails story, though the elder Biden has called it part of a "smear campaign." The FBI is reportedly investigating if the Hunter Biden email stories are tied to a Russian disinformation effort. Asked about the laptop issue last week, an FBI spokesman told the _Washington Examiner_ that "the FBI declines to comment, keeping with our standard practice of not confirming or denying the existence of an investigation."​​House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff repeatedly declared to CNN’s Wolf Blitzer on Friday that the Hunter Biden laptop issue was a Russian disinformation plot, though he provided no evidence, saying that "we know that this whole smear on Joe Biden comes from the Kremlin." _Politico_ reported Monday that over 50 former intelligence officials, including former Obama CIA Director John Brennan, said that the Hunter Biden laptop story “has all the classic earmarks of a Russian information operation” — though the letter they signed admitted that “we do not have evidence of Russian involvement.”​​Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe said on Monday that he didn't believe the news related to the laptop and emails are connected to the Kremlin.​​"The intelligence community doesn’t believe that because there is no intelligence that supports that, and we have shared no intelligence with Chairman Schiff or any other member of Congress that Hunter Biden’s laptop is part of some Russian disinformation campaign," he told Fox Business. Ratcliffe added that “Adam Schiff saying that this is part of some Russian disinformation campaign and that the IC has assessed that or believes that is simply not true.”​​“The IC and DOJ are in lock-step on this: there is absolutely zero evidence or intel that the laptop or the information contained therein is a Russian op. Schiff and the former officials making unfounded statements or signing their names to open letters are proving themselves to be the gang who couldn’t shoot straight," a senior intelligence official told the _Washington Examiner_.​

More on link below...

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...aptop-part-of-russian-disinformation-campaign​


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> A lot of allegations of thousands of images of child pr0n on his computer are apparently false.
> 
> The rumours seem to stem from this as far as I know.
> This is the alleged convo between Biden and hunter:
> ...



" A lot of allegations of thousands of images of child pr0n on his computer are apparently false. " Really, who would of thought, which linch mob do you adhere to?

*You are perpetuity falsities without evidence or fact, you are condemning persons based on your own beliefs.

A person is innocent until proven guilty, so simple, but you fail to understand that.*

"I posted a pick of him jacking crack. Its already been seen by authorities. You will have to be satisfied with pornhub till a copy comes out."

And then this is your statement. Really.

*No. You are incorrect. *


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> And that's assuming the data on the laptop hasn't been compromised or an outright fake.



One that assumes is just an arse.


----------



## moXJO (21 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> " A lot of allegations of thousands of images of child pr0n on his computer are apparently false. " Really, who would of thought, which linch mob do you adhere to?
> 
> *You are perpetuity falsities without evidence or fact, you are condemning persons based on your own beliefs.
> 
> ...




I'm presenting info. FBI has a copy of the computer and its been around (according to the story) since 2019.

I want the Bidens put under the same scrutiny as Trump. Nothing to do with hanging the guy.

You routinely sprout claims about Trump with little credibility. This whole thread has been the same.

All I want is a thorough investigation either way. Because between the Ukraine, China, child abuse allegations; its not something that you just bury.


----------



## moXJO (21 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> One that assumes is just an arse.



I'm assuming that you have made an assumption.


----------



## sptrawler (21 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> " A lot of allegations of thousands of images of child pr0n on his computer are apparently false. " Really, who would of thought, which linch mob do you adhere to?



I just hope moXJO's Biden lynch mob, don't run into Basillio's Trump lynch mob, that would be horrendous. 😂


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> I'm assuming that you have made an assumption.



You are correct my friend, I made an arse of myself when I assumed you had some level of intelligence.


----------



## satanoperca (21 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> You routinely sprout claims about Trump with little credibility.




Where are his tax returns? Need I say anything more, but time to clean the swamp/Chump or is that Trump


----------



## moXJO (22 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Where are his tax returns? Need I say anything more, but time to clean the swamp/Chump or is that Trump



Leaked already didn't someone already post it.


----------



## moXJO (22 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> You are correct my friend, I made an arse of myself when I assumed you had some level of intelligence.




You have not provided much in the way of anything. Well you questioned if a wall was built then had a hissy fit when you were shown pictures of the old wall and new wall. Followed by information on where and how much of the wall was built.

You know when someone hits their limit when the insults start. I actually find its also when it gets amusing.


----------



## DB008 (22 October 2020)

Once again, Jimmy Dore is spot on.

satanoperca - please watch


*Hunter Biden's Emails - Using Russia-Gate To Cover Up CORRUPTION!*







.​


----------



## dutchie (22 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> You are correct my friend, I made an arse of myself.



You seem to do that a lot.


----------



## dutchie (23 October 2020)

B L M

Biden's  Laptop  Matters


----------



## moXJO (23 October 2020)

Tony Bobulinski and other business partners coming out of the woodwork. 

All have turned over emails and sms.

Not sure where all this will land. Complete media blackout on one side. And outright rejection. Media is now so political leaning that we only get half a story. 
They hung Brett Kavanaug during his hearings on absolutely nothing. One of the most disgusting events to go down in history.

 And this story doesn't register a peep from most media. The other thing is: one side absolutely believes it is true and the other believes it is totally fake. The truth is lost somewhere between. 

A lot of allegations that need resolving quickly. 
Needs verification and looks suss how it went down.
But it will end Biden if found to be true.


----------



## spooly74 (23 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> Tony Bobulinski and other business partners coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> All have turned over emails and sms.
> 
> ...



Bobilinski press conference was devastating.
It's over for the Bidens.


Begins at 12min mark.


----------



## basilio (23 October 2020)

This story explores the big picture of these stories.
As fake as Donald Trumps ethics.

*Exclusive: Alleged Hunter Biden Emails Circulated in Ukraine as Rudy Giuliani Dug for Dirt There Last Year*









						Exclusive: Alleged Hunter Biden Emails Circulated in Ukraine as Rudy Giuliani Dug for Dirt There Last Year
					

Giuliani claimed he obtained Hunter Biden's emails from a broken laptop in Delaware




					time.com


----------



## dutchie (23 October 2020)

spooly74 said:


> Bobilinski press conference was devastating.
> It's over for the Bidens.
> 
> 
> Begins at 12min mark.





Biden is cooked.


----------



## moXJO (23 October 2020)

Kind of expected a bombshell from Republicans. Dems threw everything at them last few years with little evidence. 

This seems like a similar "play to the crowd" type of deal so far.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 October 2020)

If I was Biden I would be preparing a lot of lawsuits. A lot of these "witnesses" will be going to jail post election for other crimes but Biden should take them to court also and make sure they get 20 years.


----------



## bellenuit (24 October 2020)




----------



## moXJO (24 October 2020)

bellenuit said:


> View attachment 113632
> View attachment 113632



Link?


----------



## dutchie (24 October 2020)




----------



## moXJO (24 October 2020)

A little more on how they are all liars


----------



## dutchie (24 October 2020)

This is a classic.


----------



## DB008 (24 October 2020)

And fracking?











.​


----------



## dutchie (25 October 2020)

dutchie said:


>




*Confirmed. Dementia is contagious.*


----------



## DB008 (25 October 2020)

Oh Boy. It's started. Hunter Biden laptop pictures coming out. Laptop is real.


*An anti-CCP group called "The New Federal State of China" is now releasing Hunter Biden sex tape footage in order to show the depth of CCP infiltration and how compromised / owned the Bidens are specifically.*​​*They claim to be dropping new stuff every hour.*​

Have seen some of the images. Having said that - l'm not interested in looking at Hunters 3rd leg.


----------



## dutchie (25 October 2020)

DB008 said:


> Oh Boy. It's started. Hunter Biden laptop pictures coming out. Laptop is real.
> 
> 
> *An anti-CCP group called "The New Federal State of China" is now releasing Hunter Biden sex tape footage in order to show the depth of CCP infiltration and how compromised / owned the Bidens are specifically.*​​*They claim to be dropping new stuff every hour.*​
> ...



Twitter is censoring it (cancelling accounts that try to share it).
Not a good look for Twitter.


----------



## DB008 (25 October 2020)

Well, that didn't take long

Twitter suspended GNews







*Edit - You beat me to it dutchie. MSN is just another arm of the DNC


.​


----------



## dutchie (25 October 2020)

DB008 said:


> MSN is just another arm of the DNC
> 
> 
> .​




Super obvious now (even to the Leftists and Communists here).


----------



## moXJO (25 October 2020)

Well the porno videos appear to be true. 
Social media doing its best to scrub the #hunterfootjob and various other videos. Google doing its best to suppress any mention of what's going on. 

If Pelosi sons paedophile tapes along with Hunters are at all true then the dems have been compromised by China. Which would explain some of Joes weird butt kissing of China

If this were Trump it would be everywhere on prime time news.


----------



## satanoperca (25 October 2020)

Oh, please do there is not a single website on this planet that has managed to obtain the so-called video and host it.

Really. Show me a link, Twitter and Facebook do not control everything, wake up.


----------



## dutchie (25 October 2020)

Bidens looking dirtier and dirtier.


----------



## moXJO (25 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Oh, please do there is not a single website on this planet that has managed to obtain the so-called video and host it.
> 
> Really. Show me a link, Twitter and Facebook do not control everything, wake up.




Its everywhere but the mainstream. 

Im not posting direct links of it on Aussie stock forums.
And its being released every hour. So they are dropping more and more. 

 Honestly learn how to duck duck go.


----------



## satanoperca (25 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> Its everywhere but the mainstream.



Really cannot post a single URL, they are watching you.


----------



## satanoperca (25 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> Honestly learn how to duck duck go.




Used duck duck go, still  no clear evidence, I have, can find everything across/around and in the internet, stuff that would blow your simple mind apart doesn't mean it is real.

But you fall for it, so funny.

Must be true.


----------



## moXJO (25 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Used duck duck go, still  no clear evidence, I have can everything across/around and in the internet, stuff that would blow your simple mind apart.
> 
> But you fall it, so funny.
> 
> Must be true.




If you missed it, you missed it.


----------



## moXJO (25 October 2020)

Joe, delete the above when you need to.

Satan, seriously learn how to search the net.


----------



## basilio (25 October 2020)

Thanks  for the "news" link Moxjo

Which other little of  pearls  of truth should we read next ?


----------



## moXJO (26 October 2020)

basilio said:


> Thanks  for the "news" link Moxjo
> 
> Which other little of  pearls  of truth should we read next ?
> 
> View attachment 113686



Video and pictures are the query and need investigation. That was just one of the last remaining sites I saw it up on. I think it originated from gnews.

I don't care about how they got on the internet. I care about the fact that there is obviously a problem that needs investigation.

I don't believe the computer repair story.
I don't believe the gnews story. In fact I'm sure it's bannon linked.
But there are files lining up that corroborate dates. Other people are confirming emails.
But that does not mean all the data dump was all clean. I'm sure there are possible fakes.

Imo a computer was hacked and fell into Trump friendly hands.
But that does not mean we now dismiss video evidence of potential child abuse. Or corruption.

If this was Trump you would be screaming it from the rooftops.
Instead its blanket bans.
At minimum - discredit it with the truth.

Ashley and hunter biden both have issues with drugs and sex. And Joe thinks about Joe. Guy has bloody failed his kids. But yeah let's see how he goes running the country.

Donald Trump Jr, and Ivanka Trump are all across the country campaigning for their father. I wonder why Hunter Biden and Ashley Biden are not


----------



## DB008 (26 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Oh, please do there is not a single website on this planet that has managed to obtain the so-called video and host it.




😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

Umm, l beg to differ. Your not looking in the right places.

Like others have said, if this were Trump Jnr, it would be major headlines around the world. Crickets from CNN/ABC/CBS/MSNBC....


----------



## bellenuit (26 October 2020)

DB008 said:


> if this were Trump Jnr, it would be major headlines around the world.




If it were Trump Jnr, it would likely be true.


----------



## moXJO (26 October 2020)

Interesting if he goes through with it.
A complete release online with Cuban (anti Trump) looking at it as well would sort a lot out. 

(Jack is a maga).


It does feel like this is being pushed to gain some sort of media traction.


----------



## DB008 (26 October 2020)

bellenuit said:


> If it were Trump Jnr, it would likely be true.




Yeah, ok...


----------



## Knobby22 (26 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> Interesting if he goes through with it.
> A complete release online with Cuban (anti Trump) looking at it as well would sort a lot out.
> 
> (Jack is a maga).
> ...





Yes, no meta data, no one is allowed to look too closely at it. You have to be a bit of a sucker to fall for this imo.


----------



## spooly74 (26 October 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, no meta data, no one is allowed to look too closely at it. You have to be a bit of a sucker to fall for this imo.



Wouldn't you think if you'd been slandered as a crack head pedo you'd have something to say about it?

re: meta data


----------



## Knobby22 (26 October 2020)

spooly74 said:


> Wouldn't you think if you'd been slandered as a crack head pedo you'd have something to say about it?
> 
> re: meta data




Don't worry, they will, after the election. Lawyers will be let loose but they don't want this as part of the story.
Jail terms will be provided. You can see everyone is tip toeing. 
No meta data, faked up.


----------



## DB008 (27 October 2020)

Biden should be a nursing home. Old man shouting.
l'm surprised his team haven't pulled the plug on live speeches.
It's embarrassing to say the least.
And this guy wants to be the President.







.​


----------



## wayneL (27 October 2020)

Jesus! The Dem puppeteers will have to put the "lid" on Joe till election day. Notwithstanding he is toxic and corrupt, that is incredibly sad, as it is with any dementia sufferer.

If they win it would only be a matter of weeks before we have President Kamala in my opinion. That is the most alarming thing in my opinion.


----------



## dutchie (27 October 2020)

I just want to know who Sleepy Joe is running against. Is it George or is it Kamala?


----------



## dutchie (27 October 2020)

Now that Amy Coney Barrett has been confirmed,  Joe has confirmed his offer....

*Biden Offers Anyone Who Votes For Him A Seat On The Supreme Court* 


WASHINGTON, D.C.—Biden is being criticized for buying votes after he unveiled a new plan to give anyone who votes for him a seat on the Supreme Court.

"Anyone who votes for me will be appointed to the highest court in the land," he said in a speech Monday to seven riveted rally attendees. "One vote = one seat. It's that simple. That's how it used to be in my day. We'd gather around in the town square and everyone would vote on whether to allow a new general store or saloon. The person who got outvoted, well, they got run out of town on the back of a goat. It was a real hoot. Gosh, I miss those days."

Many say this is a clear case of court-packing. Not so fast, says the media. "Actually, this is just court rebalancing," wrote every single journalist on Twitter simultaneously. "See, conservatives have gotten more picks in recent years, so adding 60-70 million seats to the Supreme Court is just correcting an imbalance."

Since Biden is up in the polls, the Supreme Court has begun renovating its building to accommodate the new justices, with SCOTUS annexing Newfoundland to house them all.


----------



## dutchie (27 October 2020)

Under Biden this is what life will look like until communism is established.


----------



## DB008 (27 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> I just want to know who Sleepy Joe is running against. Is it George or is it Kamala?




For those that haven't seen the clip


https://news.sky.com/story/trump-ca...orge-w-bush-couldnt-remember-my-name-12115287​

Also


Forgets Trump's name, confused with Bush (around 37 second mark - timestamped)

​





Forgets Obama's name, his boss of 8 years (around the 1:20 mark - timestamped)

​


----------



## bellenuit (27 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> Under Biden this is what life will look like until communism is established.
> 
> View attachment 113777




Actually that is what it looks like under Trump.


----------



## dutchie (27 October 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Actually that is what it looks like under Trump.



Not for long.


----------



## DB008 (28 October 2020)

There is another gaff from Biden yesterday, where his minders escorted the press away because he (Biden) went on another rant to nowhere.

ABC News Live (USA). Can't find the clip, but l'm sure it will surface soon enough.

Biden should be in a nursing home.

*Found
​


----------



## dutchie (28 October 2020)

DB008 said:


> There is another gaff from Biden yesterday, where his minders escorted the press away because he (Biden) went on another rant to nowhere.
> 
> ABC News Live (USA). Can't find the clip, but l'm sure it will surface soon enough.
> 
> ...






Embarrassing.


----------



## spooly74 (28 October 2020)

Really got to wonder where Hunter is?
Gone to ground in hiding or in witness protection.
This is unbelievable.


----------



## basilio (28 October 2020)

How the Bidens earnt, spent and paid taxes on their income.









						How The Bidens Earned $16.7 Million After Leaving The White House
					

The couple's earnings skyrocketed after Joe Biden’s term as vice president ended.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## moXJO (28 October 2020)

basilio said:


> How the Bidens earnt, spent and paid taxes on their income.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never looked into Hunter before:

https://nypost.com/2020/08/10/hunter-biden-got-45000-dc-tax-lien-resolved-within-days-report/



Hunter Biden settled a $450,000 tax debt within six days last month, despite recently claiming he was too broke to pay child support, according to a new report, raising further questions about his financial dealings.

The son of Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden was slapped with the hefty lien on July 9 by the District of Columbia for unpaid state income taxes, and despite having no clear job, was able to “resolve” the bill in the space of a week, the Washington Free Beacon reported Monday.

A spokesman for the Office of the Chief Financial Officer in DC confirmed to the publication that the younger Biden, 50, was released on July 15 after the “tax issue was resolved.”

It’s unclear how the potential first son was able to pay off the nearly half-million-dollar debt so quickly, but the report raises further questions about the family’s murky financial dealings.




The Biden family has been hit with several tax liens over the past few decades.

James Biden has had at least five tax liens filed against him between 1995 and 2015, including one for $589,095 filed in 2015 and released one year later. Frank Biden, another brother of the presidential candidate, has had at least three liens for unpaid income taxes. He said in 2011 that a $32,500 lien in Kentucky stemmed from his struggle with alcohol addiction and was being paid off through a monthly plan, according to the _Broward Palm Beach New Times_. Joe Biden’s sister Valerie and her husband John Owens have faced at least five tax liens, including one for $229,749 in 1990.

This is also not the first time Hunter Biden has been accused of owing back taxes. In 2018, the federal government filed a $112,805 tax lien against him. He resolved that matter in March, according to records.

https://freebeacon.com/2020-election/for-biden-family-a-history-of-tax-problems/


----------



## satanoperca (28 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> I never looked into Hunter before:
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/08/10/hunter-biden-got-45000-dc-tax-lien-resolved-within-days-report/
> 
> ...




So all the actions of your adult children (if you have any) are the responsibility of you.

Show some evidence even if it is fake about the man himself and tax fraud, drug taking, fiddling young children, something.

It is a witch hunt, using the children of the witch. Seems we havn't evolve that far in the last 1000 years.


----------



## moXJO (28 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> So all the actions of your adult children (if you have any) are the responsibility of you.
> 
> Show some evidence even if it is fake about the man himself and tax fraud, drug taking, fiddling young children, something.
> 
> It is a witch hunt, using the children of the witch. Seems we havn't evolve that far in the last 1000 years.



I already linked a pages with access to the video for a short period. Hardly a witch hunt. He is smoking crack while banging hookers on video.

As far as looking at kids, it depends if you are using them to further the family. There are literally political family dynasties in the US.
Clintons, Bushes, Bidens, soon to be Obama and Trumps no doubt.

If the kids can be used as leverage (as is being suggested in the Hunter cas)e then its a major problem. They are also being used as wealth generators by giving access to the prez. Lobbyists and who knows else latch on to them.
Biden has been in the business a long time. He's a sneaky bugger.

This isn't a one side issue either.


----------



## satanoperca (28 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> I already linked a pages with access to the video for a short period. Hardly a witch hunt. He is smoking crack while banging hookers on video.




Hunter or Joe?


----------



## moXJO (28 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Hunter or Joe?



Hunter.

As for corruption look to their charities as well. This isn't just the Bidens. I'd say its the majority of the rich. I'm sure it's in use here but a little different. Here people start a charity then pay themselves a wage and claim expenses for throwing parties.

https://www.spectator.com.au/2020/10/behind-the-social-media-blackout-of-biden-family-corruption/



https://www.nationalinsiders.com/biden-caught-red-handed-funneling-money-in-charity-fraud/

Tax returns of charity on this pages
https://freebeacon.com/2020-electio...llions-little-on-mission-to-eradicate-cancer/


----------



## dutchie (28 October 2020)

It is just hilarious that 1 week before the biggest election in the world we have one of the contenders cowering in his basement.


----------



## basilio (28 October 2020)

dutchie said:


> It is just hilarious that 1 week before the biggest election in the world we have one of the contenders cowering in his basement.




Indeed. .. While the President is  encouraging his supporters to congregate together  at his rallies and spread a deadly disease that has already killed 227,000 lives.

Yep. Just hilarious.


----------



## dutchie (29 October 2020)




----------



## dutchie (29 October 2020)




----------



## bellenuit (29 October 2020)

*Tucker Carlson Reports He Lost Only Copy of Documents That Nail Biden



			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/10/tucker-carlson-lost-only-copy-of-documents-nailing-biden.html
		

*


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2020)

bellenuit said:


> *Tucker Carlson Reports He Lost Only Copy of Documents That Nail Biden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm, the shipping company lost them, stolen by an employee in transit.

Big difference bro.


----------



## bellenuit (29 October 2020)

wayneL said:


> Ummm, the shipping company lost them, stolen by an employee in transit.
> 
> Big difference bro.




What would they be worth to the Trump campaign if proved genuine? Millions if not tens of millions? They shipped them through a normal commercial service and made no copies first? Didn’t even bother using a secure service it seems. If they did they would know who was the employee who alleged stole them and get them back?  Yea, pull the other one.


----------



## satanoperca (29 October 2020)

wayneL said:


> Ummm, the shipping company lost them, stolen by an employee in transit.
> 
> Big difference bro.




There is one very big possibility, the DOCUMENTS NEVER EXISTED.

Are these people so dumb, you have obtained incriminating documents, never thought you might scan them for an electronic copy. Come on, paper only, so last century.


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2020)

And yet you guys still believe the Russian collusion story, _inter alia_?

I am backing away very slowly.


----------



## satanoperca (29 October 2020)

Wayne, without evidence, how do we know? 

Seems very fishy to me. Make allegations say you have evidence and then backtrack and so "my dog eat my homework".

Given we live in a digital world, the only evidence was on paper?


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Wayne, without evidence, how do we know?
> 
> Seems very fishy to me. Make allegations say you have evidence and then backtrack and so "my dog eat my homework".
> 
> Given we live in a digital world, the only evidence was on paper?



That is a fair point and a courtesywhich has not been extended to the God Emperor.

I am all for standards of evidence so long as it is applied to both sides.


----------



## satanoperca (29 October 2020)

I am not for either candidate, I think they are too old to keep up with the demanding requirements of being a President for the next 4 years.


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> I am not for either candidate, I think they are too old to keep up with the demanding requirements of being a President for the next 4 years.



I am probably in a small minority but the contest I would like to have seen (sans The God Emperor), is Tulsi Gabbard v Rand Paul.  Whike Rand is more on my policy schtick, I have a tremendous amount of respect for both.


----------



## bellenuit (29 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Are these people so dumb, you have obtained incriminating documents, never thought you might scan them for an electronic copy. Come on, paper only, so last century.




And it is just not Fox. How many people would have been involved in getting these documents into Carlson's hands in the first place. The original people who unearthed the evidence. All the middlemen along the way.They are handling documents that they know are worth millions to the right people and none made a copy of any of it.


----------



## satanoperca (29 October 2020)

You cannot make a copy of air!


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> You cannot make a copy of air!



Ya reckon?

I think I could nosh up a respectable fraud, even with my rudimentary IT skills.

But.... *If it did exist, it seems incredibly incompetent for *someone not to have made a copy somewhere.


----------



## moXJO (29 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> There is one very big possibility, the DOCUMENTS NEVER EXISTED.
> 
> Are these people so dumb, you have obtained incriminating documents, never thought you might scan them for an electronic copy. Come on, paper only, so last century.



Yeah agree for once.

They said they had photos of the documents. Lets see them


----------



## DB008 (30 October 2020)

Hmm...

Lets see what plays out here


----------



## spooly74 (30 October 2020)

🍿


----------



## DB008 (30 October 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Are these people so dumb, you have obtained incriminating documents, never thought you might scan them for an electronic copy. Come on, paper only, so last century.









.​


----------



## satanoperca (30 October 2020)

Still no evidence then.


----------



## wayneL (30 October 2020)

I'm seeing on The Union of Soviet Socialist Blue Checks that UPS has putatively found the docs.

The plot thickens.


----------



## IFocus (30 October 2020)

wayneL said:


> I'm seeing on The Union of Soviet Socialist Blue Checks that UPS has putatively found the docs.
> 
> The plot thickens.




While I wouldn't be surprised if it was all true seems weird its go on for so long and losing the Docs is beyond strange.


----------



## bellenuit (30 October 2020)

Well one reason to lose the docs and then find them a few days later, if that happened, is to prevent scrutiny of their authenticity prior to the election.


----------



## wayneL (30 October 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Well one reason to lose the docs and then find them a few days later, if that happened, is to prevent scrutiny of their authenticity prior to the election.



It's amazing how the attitude to these types of things changes depending on who the candidate is


----------



## dutchie (30 October 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Well one reason to lose the docs and then find them a few days later, if that happened, is to prevent scrutiny of their authenticity prior to the election.



Or publicity stunt?


----------



## bellenuit (30 October 2020)

wayneL said:


> It's amazing how the attitude to these types of things changes depending on who the candidate is




Of course. If allegations come from high up reputable apolitical government officials, like those who made claims against Trump regarding his dealing with Ukraine and one has evidence from his own mouth that he did such things and one knows those types of things are consistent with everything else he has done in his life both in politics and in business, and of which he has boasted, then one would give such allegations much credence. On the other hand, allegations against the Bidens dug up through the likes of Giuliani and associates, who we know have being trying to dig up any type of dirt true or untrue by bribing anyone who has ever had contact with the Bidens, and when we have had several enquiries both from Republican committees and Ukrainian government bodies that have exonerated them of any wrong doing, then any new allegations right on the eve of the election would likely be taken with great scepticism. Even Carlson's own lawyers have said in the past that what Carlson say's is not necessarily to be taken as the truth, or words to that effect.

If you are unable to discern the difference between reliable and unreliable sources, well what can one say....


----------



## spooly74 (30 October 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Of course. If allegations come from high up reputable apolitical government officials, like those who made claims against Trump regarding his dealing with Ukraine and one has evidence from his own mouth that he did such things and one knows those types of things are consistent with everything else he has done in his life both in politics and in business, and of which he has boasted, then one would give such allegations much credence.



You have to be kidding.
They tried to impeach Trump for something that Biden did.
And he joked about it.
It couldn't be any clearer.


----------



## basilio (30 October 2020)

bellenuit said:


> If you are unable to discern the difference between reliable and unreliable sources, well what can one say....



Indeed... But that's the way we roll around here isn't it ? Who needs reliable sources or even evidence ?


----------



## moXJO (30 October 2020)

basilio said:


> Indeed... But that's the way we roll around here isn't it ? Who needs reliable sources or even evidence ?



Obviously not you.


----------



## DB008 (30 October 2020)

Jimmy Dore spot on as usual


*Hunter Biden's Emails -- Desperate Attempt To Discredit Them!*






.​


----------



## dutchie (31 October 2020)

Sorry, but this is embarrassing.




How can anyone vote for him?


----------



## DB008 (31 October 2020)

​


----------



## DB008 (1 November 2020)

​

What's he saying?



.​


----------



## DB008 (1 November 2020)

​


----------



## dutchie (1 November 2020)

DB008 said:


> ​




Embarrassing himself again and again and again.


----------



## wayneL (1 November 2020)

Perhaps Joe, inspired by the Holy Spirit, is speaking in tongues?

However there is that caution in Paul's letter to the Corinthians about speaking in tongues when nobody knows what the frack you're on about LOL


----------



## dutchie (1 November 2020)

The Biden Utopia of just ideas


----------



## dutchie (2 November 2020)

Embarrassing again and again and again.

Joe is enjoying the Florida sunshine.


----------



## dutchie (2 November 2020)

dutchie said:


> Embarrassing again and again and again.
> 
> Joe is enjoying the Florida sunshine.





Sorry Joe 
Fake News by Dutchie








						Video altered to make it look like Biden greeted wrong state
					

It's an awkward moment when a presidential candidate greets the audience at a rally and names the wrong state. Fortunately for Democratic nominee Joe Biden, that didn't happen to him this week, despite a widely shared video that appears to show him saying “Hello, Minnesota” to a crowd in...




					apnews.com


----------



## dutchie (2 November 2020)

dutchie said:


> Sorry Joe
> Fake News by Dutchie
> 
> 
> ...



After that fiasco I'm going to retire to my basement and just bask in the glory of Trumps victory.


----------



## IFocus (2 November 2020)

The fact Biden is even in the race shows how desperate its getting in the US I think the Democrats could have run a blow up doll against Trump and likely win.
Interesting 2016 was anyone but Hillary, now anyone but Trump.


----------



## basilio (2 November 2020)

IFocus said:


> The fact Biden is even in the race shows how desperate its getting in the US I think the Democrats could have run a blow up doll against Trump and likely win.
> Interesting 2016 was anyone but Hillary, now anyone but Trump.



Maybe ?  Check this analysis out.  In the end Biden represents the best alternative to Trump for the widest cross section of the US electorate. I think that broad, safe appeal is what is going to win the day.









						Joe Biden: from a campaign that almost collapsed to fighting Trump for the presidency
					

The former vice-president lost the first three primaries but victory in South Carolina set him up as the alternative – and antithesis – to Trump




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2020)

.​


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2020)

basilio said:


> Check this analysis out. In the end Biden represents the best alternative to Trump for the widest cross section of the US electorate.




What the....




.🚑 🚑


The left on ASF are truly delusional / in denial....







​


----------



## Knobby22 (2 November 2020)

I think we will see who is delusional when the election results come in.


----------



## sptrawler (2 November 2020)

DB008 said:


> What the....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't like to be disrespectful, but if those clips are real, is he the best the Democrats have, I mean Trump is bad but Joe is at another level.
Those clips can't be real, can they?


----------



## wayneL (2 November 2020)

Harris is the more apt analysis


Knobby22 said:


> I think we will see who is delusional when the election results come in.



The left would vote for the foetid, decomposing corpse of Ted Bundy b so long as it wasn't the God Emperor.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Harris is the more apt analysis
> 
> The left would vote for the foetid, decomposing corpse of Ted Bundy b so long as it wasn't the God Emperor.



But who will the people vote for?
I just hope its a clear result. 

The stock market rising overnight seems to suggest it will be clear  which means Biden  in a landslide.
Florida is the bellwether.

The Far Right might want revolution but they cannot look to Trump to provide leadership in this regard. He likes stirring the pot but is not interested or has the ability to carry out a coup. In the end he is democratic demagogue.


----------



## wayneL (3 November 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> The Far Right might want revolution but they cannot look to Trump to provide leadership in this regard. He likes stirring the pot but is not interested or has the ability to carry out a coup. In the end he is democratic demagogue.




The "far-right" don't have any numbers significant enough to cause very much trouble at all, nevermind attempt a revolution, that is all legacy media hype.

It is the *far left that we all should be concerned about. it is they who have the numbers and the institutional capacity to cause a real problem. it is the far left which has indoctrinated the youth over the last few years. Henceforth, this is where any attempted coup may come from.

It is they who have set 75 cities across the US on fire already.


----------



## basilio (3 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> I don't like to be disrespectful, but if those clips are real, is he the best the Democrats have, I mean Trump is bad but Joe is at another level.
> Those clips can't be real, can they?




Probably not.  It was probably one of these two constructions.

*Biden Video Deceptively Edited to Make Him Appear ‘Lost’*









						Biden Video Deceptively Edited to Make Him Appear 'Lost' - FactCheck.org
					

A deceptively edited video clip of Joe Biden circulating on social media cuts an hour-long speech to less than one minute, retaining only parts of statements and his pauses between words.




					www.factcheck.org
				




*Manipulated video of Biden mixing up states was shared 1.1m times before being removed *
Twitter tagged the video, which included fake Florida signs as Joe Biden addressed Minnesota, as ‘manipulated media’

US politics – live coverage









						Manipulated video of Biden mixing up states was shared 1.1m times before being removed
					

Twitter tagged the video, which included fake Florida signs as Joe Biden addressed Minnesota, as ‘manipulated media’




					www.theguardian.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/09/16/trump-nwa-despacito-biden-twitter/


----------



## basilio (3 November 2020)

Another made up video to make Biden look bad.
(No one needs to manipulate any of Trumps speeches to achieve a similar result..)









						Trump Staff Are Spreading Not One But Two Manipulated Videos Of Joe Biden
					

“This is what happens when you corner a rat,” a spokesperson for Joe Biden told BuzzFeed News




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## basilio (3 November 2020)

There is good analysis of one of the earlier manipulated Biden clips which showed what was said and how Trump campaigners altered its meaning.


----------

